
Why we should allow DRM on open source platforms - SterlingCamden
http://www.techrepublic.com/blog/opensource/why-we-should-allow-drm-on-open-source-platforms/2633
======
pwg
DRM on open source platforms is a Non sequitur.

DRM functions by placing something in a lock-box, locking the box, then giving
you the locked box and __the key to the lock __.

It then uses obscurity and subterfuge to try to make you believe you do not
really have the keys to the box (usually by trying to __hide __the fact that
you really do have the key).

Open source, by its very nature, is open. So you get to look inside and
discover that you really do in fact have the keys to the lock after all. DRM
can only function (to a loose definition of "function") in a closed system.
Openness is, by its very nature, the anti-DRM.

